# FBE Hollow Form with....



## The PenSmith (Jun 29, 2014)

I was lucky enough to get a nice sized chuck of Flame Box Elder from a friend in Indiana, however before I could get it to the lathe it developed a large split, :-( 

Because the wood in that size ( 14+" ) is somewhat harder to get I could not let it go without trying something different.

I filled the split with jewelry grade turquoise grade stone mixed with two part epoxy, I decided to also add copper wire lacing as an added accent. If I had to do it over again I would do one or the other but not both. To help accent the flame color I bleached the wood twice, the white areas were lightened quite a bit which help make the flame color really pop.

When I showed it to a friend he purchased it immediately for his home !! 

Enjoy

Jim

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## GARRYSWF (Jun 29, 2014)

Jim I think it terrific I really like the way youfixed thesplit.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 29, 2014)

That's cool! I can see what you mean about one fix or the other, but it's pretty cool with both of them.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2014)

Bloody creative!. Looks like it just came out of the emergency room.  

(FBE is not hard to find in that size you just got to know who to ask for it. )

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 29, 2014)

That is a bloody awesome HF. Great work.


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 29, 2014)

That's a great looking HF.
David


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 29, 2014)

Jim - that's awesome. The turquoise looks great with the FBE. Nicely done


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice turn Jim. The FBE is very nice and I agree, the turquoise would have been more than enough .


----------



## windyridgebowman (Jun 30, 2014)

FBE surgeon at work...cool idea.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2014)

Very nice- beautiful shape and wood.


----------



## The PenSmith (Jun 30, 2014)

Th


Kevin said:


> Bloody creative!. Looks like it just came out of the emergency room.
> 
> (FBE is not hard to find in that size you just got to know who to ask for it. )



Thanks Kevin, 
I should be in touch later in July, we have a show in about 3 weeks and the kitty will be replenished so I can go 'shopping' once again


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 30, 2014)

How do you bleach it? Just leave it in bleach?


----------



## The PenSmith (Jun 30, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> How do you bleach it? Just leave it in bleach?



You can not use household bleach, I used Klean Strip Wood Bleach which contains Oxalic acid, it is a 2 part mixture. I just followed the directions but wear gloves and eye protection, mix the two parts and apply with a foam brush, let it sit for a few hours and reapply if the wood is not light enough. I mixed far two much on my first batch and had to throw out the excess, it has a limited shelf life. When I did my next vessel I only mixed a few ounces of each and it was just the right amount. Mine were in quart size but a quick Google search only turned up gallons. I let the vessel sit for a few days before a very light sanding with 600 grit and applying my lacquer finish.

Good luck

http://www.amazon.com/Klean-Strip-K...81892&sr=8-1&keywords=klean+strip+wood+bleach

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Twig Man (Jul 1, 2014)

Thats awesome work


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 2, 2014)

That is gorgeous, Jim!


----------

